# Hi Microskiff, Nathan from Ultraskiff here!



## jimbo comeaux (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey Nathan, I have an Ultraskiff 360 and love it. Congrats on Joining the Ultraskiff 360 Team.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome Nathan, we're glad to have you join us!


----------



## Ultraskiff (May 2, 2016)

jimbo comeaux said:


> Hey Nathan, I have an Ultraskiff 360 and love it. Congrats on Joining the Ultraskiff 360 Team.


Hi Jimbo,

Always great to hear from a happy customer and I'm excited to be on Team Ultraskiff!


----------



## Steve in Woodstock Ga. (May 14, 2016)

I've wanted one of these for a long time. Can't allocate it in the budget. Fancy way of saying my wife said no " not now " .... I'll ask again sometime in the future... Persistence pays off eventually.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That thing looks more stable and versital than a yak


----------

